# Best place to buy a freshwater master test kit?



## redchigh

I'm sick of useless strips. I want the real deal...

I'd like one like the tetra laborett test kit that measures all the normal stuff
(no2, no3, ph, kh, gh) but I'd also like it to measure ammonia and CO2.

I don't have a lot of money, to be honest... but I figure a good test would last me a really long time.

Price is the limiting factor for me... I'm about to call all the LFS in my area, but let me know if anyone spots a deal, okay?
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Angel079

If that's what you want then i'd order here; ship site to store (so you don't have add with shipping) and be happy Walmart.com: Tetra Laborett Master Aquarium Water Test Kit: Fish

That's the cheapest one I found lately.


----------



## redchigh

Angel079 said:


> If that's what you want then i'd order here; ship site to store (so you don't have add with shipping) and be happy Walmart.com: Tetra Laborett Master Aquarium Water Test Kit: Fish
> 
> That's the cheapest one I found lately.


It doesn't offer site2store on that item, plus they're out of stock. With shipping to home its about $27


----------



## redchigh

redchigh said:


> It doesn't offer site2store on that item, plus they're out of stock. With shipping to home its about $27


Okay I just read that it doesn't actually measure CO2, it just has a chart.... so I guess I'll just buy a different one and download the chart. :-/


----------



## Mean Harri

I got mine from kensfish.com
It's the first one listed under API test kits. 
wateradditives


----------



## iamntbatman

Sometimes (actually it seems pretty frequent) Drs. Foster and Smith has the API Master Kit on sale for less than that, but their normal price is a bit higher. That Ken's Fish price is about the lowest "everyday" price I've seen, though.


----------



## JohnnyD44

I would go with Drs.Foster and smith, right now they're running a flat shipping rate...so you can throw in a couple gallon bottles of water conditioner and it'll only cost you one shipping price.


----------

